

Murder Incorporated - mcantor
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/180867/features/murder-incorporated/?site=pcg

======
nazgulnarsil
EVE online is a great sandbox to play with free market economics. Reputation
gaming is a nontrivial problem with real world implications.

~~~
tzs
I wonder if there are any serious academic researchers studying it? There was
an economist who did some extensive studies of the EverQuest economy around
2002. It was interesting--he could not get any journals to publish his work,
but it was the top download at SSRN (and even now, it remains the #6 download
of all time there).

Here's an article about that:
[http://flatrock.org.nz/topics/info_and_tech/game_theories.ht...](http://flatrock.org.nz/topics/info_and_tech/game_theories.htm)

~~~
JonWood
I don't know about independent researchers but CCP, who run Eve, employ a full
time economist who publishes quarterly reports on the state of the in-game
economy.

------
aperture123
Words can't describe such devastation. EVE sounds like an awesome game to try
out.

------
sliverstorm
This level of intrigue is honestly kind of exciting. Kind of makes me want to
try out EVE.

~~~
JonWood
I renew my subscription every now and again. It's a really interesting
concept, but whenever I play it I find that I like the idea of the game far
more then I like the game itself. Getting to the point of being able to play
at this sort of level feels too much like a job to me, and I already have one
of those.

------
landhar
> This article was originally published in the September 2005 issue of PC
> Gamer (UK edition).

Does anyone know or remember if there were any major follow-ups to this event
?

------
peteforde
Cool story, but why is this on HN?

